# Re entering canada



## miska999 (Mar 29, 2012)

Im an australian who became a permanent canadian resident mid last year (entered, all paperwork done, have the sticker in my passport).
Came back to australia after 1 months holiday and will be returning for good this june.
Just triple checking everything, permanent residents can leave and enter multiple times right ? I wont have any issues returning to canada. Sounds like a silly, straight forward question, but just calm my nerves.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

miska999 said:


> Im an australian who became a permanent canadian resident mid last year (entered, all paperwork done, have the sticker in my passport).
> Came back to australia after 1 months holiday and will be returning for good this june.
> Just triple checking everything, permanent residents can leave and enter multiple times right ? I wont have any issues returning to canada. Sounds like a silly, straight forward question, but just calm my nerves.


Generally speaking, permanent residence status can only be maintained if the permanent resident is physically present in Canada for 730 days (two years) in the most recent five year period. If a permanent resident has not met this requirement they risk losing their status.

So you can enter and leave as you like, however to keep the status... As above!


----------



## wyekoon (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you get a PR card? IF so, make sure that you show that at immigration. Else, you may need the landing papers given to you when you first "landed".


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

miska999 said:


> Im an australian who became a permanent canadian resident mid last year (entered, all paperwork done, have the sticker in my passport).
> Came back to australia after 1 months holiday and will be returning for good this june.
> Just triple checking everything, permanent residents can leave and enter multiple times right ? I wont have any issues returning to canada. Sounds like a silly, straight forward question, but just calm my nerves.


Hi,

We visited Vancouver in Sept 2011 and came back to Sydney. I am returning to Toronto in July this year. My family got PR cards but I did not. PR cards were received by my friend in Calgary. So I will apply for Travel Document to go back in July.

Regards,
CD.

BTW what part of Australia you are from??


----------

